# Cooles Spiel zum Zeitvertreib



## Assari (31. Mai 2009)

Das Spiel heißt Jamlegend und ist wie guitar hero fürn pc nur  1000 mal geiler!!!! 

JamLegend

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig


----------



## dalai (31. Mai 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> Das Spiel heißt Jamlegend und ist wie guitar hero fürn pc nur  1000 mal geiler!!!!



Nicht gerade 1000 Mal besser als Guitar Hero aber immerhin ein guter gratis zeitvertreib.

Wo wir eh schon bei GuitarHero sind, im herbst kommt für PS3, Xbox 360 und nintendo Wii DjHero, eine Dj-Erweiterung für GuitarHero, mit neuen und exklusiven tracks von Jay-Z und  Eminem. (http://djhero.com)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (31. Mai 2009)

thx der link ist echt kewl..auch wenn meine linke hand nu wehtut wie e sau... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (31. Mai 2009)

Ich warte nur darauf bis alle hier ihre links posten damit sie xP sammeln können ohne zu spielen....
Siehe signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (31. Mai 2009)

Lustiges Spiel ^^

Kurzweilig, gepaart mit netter Mucke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (31. Mai 2009)

Da ist man als Laptopbesitzer wieder gearscht ;_;
Naja,zum glück hab ich Wii + GH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

@chopi

Dito und bald wird World Tour nachgelegt >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommts nur mir so vor oder sind die Songs doch recht einfach? Bzw nicht einfach, die Noten sind okay auf dem Höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad, aber es ist soo langsam! Ich drücke viel zu früh die Tasten!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Boah, bin ich der einzigste, dem es nach dem Zocken die Sicht verzerrt? xD Voll krasse böse Optik, altah!!11


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

omfg mekr grade auch, ich dacht ich wär auf Drogen :-O


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Juni 2009)

Hehe, find ich lustig, wie sich dann alles verschiebt.^^


----------



## Raheema (1. Juni 2009)

jo bei mir auch habe gedacht ich bin besoffen oder so


----------



## pampam (1. Juni 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Nicht gerade 1000 Mal besser als Guitar Hero aber immerhin ein guter gratis zeitvertreib.
> 
> Wo wir eh schon bei GuitarHero sind, im herbst kommt für PS3, Xbox 360 und nintendo Wii DjHero, eine Dj-Erweiterung für GuitarHero, mit neuen und exklusiven tracks von Jay-Z und  Eminem. (http://djhero.com)



Und was ist mit PC? ich habs mir für PC gekauft und hab noch keinen einzigen Bonussong gesehen... langsam wirds langweilig.


----------



## dalai (1. Juni 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Und was ist mit PC? ich habs mir für PC gekauft und hab noch keinen einzigen Bonussong gesehen... langsam wirds langweilig.



Pc wird vernachlässigt, denn werc spielt schon Gitare mit der Tastatur in der hand, da kann man ja die schönen (teuren) Nachbildungen von Musikinstrumenten für GH nicht verkaufen. Der Pc passt nicht ins Verkaufskonzept von den machern von GH, denn schliesslich wollen sie viel Geld mit dem Verkauf von Zubehör machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sorgenkind #1 (1. Juni 2009)

Icq Pool


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Juni 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Pc wird vernachlässigt, denn werc spielt schon Gitare mit der Tastatur in der hand, da kann man ja die schönen (teuren) Nachbildungen von Musikinstrumenten für GH nicht verkaufen. Der Pc passt nicht ins Verkaufskonzept von den machern von GH, denn schliesslich wollen sie viel Geld mit dem Verkauf von Zubehör machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das neue Metallica-GH soll ja irgendwie 80 Öken OHNE Gitarre kosten ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bekloppt die Leute ... da zock ich lieber sone "Nachmache" aufm PC und nehme die nicht-Anwesenheit von bekannten Künstlern und einer Plastikgitarre in Kauf. 

PS: Probiert mal die 2 Songs von "The Claymore" - die sind nice. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (2. Juni 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> Das Spiel heißt Jamlegend und ist wie guitar hero fürn pc nur  1000 mal geiler!!!!
> 
> ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig



Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also um die Zeit tot-zu-machen ist es klasse ^.^


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juni 2009)

das ist geiiil
fuehle mich so genial wenn ich das spiele!!! ich fuehle mich so als ob die noten auf mich zufliegen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juni 2009)

Örm ... jau ... is ja gut, tief durchatmen.^^

___

BTT: Ich bin inzwischen süchtig. So richtig süchtig. Einzig allein meine Zigaretten- und Internetsucht ist stärker. Das macht so verdammt viel Spass. :O


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Juni 2009)

Sagt mal, muss man bei "verlängerten" Noten auf irgendwas achten, ausser, dass man die ganze Note mitnimmt und richtig zum Anfang der Note drückt?
Ist mir schon oft passiert, dass, wenn ich gegen einen NPC spiele, dass der mich auf exakt der gleichen Note (während die Note noch läuft) und trotz gleichen Multi (1x, 2x, 3x, 4x) bei den Punkten überholt. Manchmal kommt es sogar vor, dass ich den NPC wieder überhole, obwohl er garnicht aufgehört hat, die Note zu Spielen.

Klingt ein bisschen kompliziert, aber naja.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So eine Note meine ich. Und genau auf so einer überholt der mich im Punktestand, Obwohl wir beide die gleiche Anzahl an Punkten bekommen sollten.


----------



## Hotgoblin (5. Juni 2009)

Geielr Link geiles game!

Endlich für Pc ^^



Super Game!


----------



## El Homer (5. Juni 2009)

Da bekommste ja n Krampf in der Hand ^^
Also METAL geht gut ab


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Juni 2009)

Zum Glück spiele ich eine echte Gitarre X)


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Juni 2009)

das spiel si schon klasse, aber wenn  man das zulange spielt, verzerrt es einem irgendwie die Sicht  o.0 und die Hand tut weh ;D


----------



## tonygt (5. Juni 2009)

Mir tut die Hand nicht weh aber ich torkel danach manchmal rum wie betrunken ^^
Da spiel ich doch lieber auf meiner echten Gitarre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juni 2009)

Das verzerren ist bei Guitar Hero aber genauso ;D


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Das verzerren ist bei Guitar Hero aber genauso ;D


eig ja net, wenn du guitar hero mit einer echten gitarre vergleichst.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juni 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> eig ja net, wenn du guitar hero mit einer echten gitarre vergleichst.



Um Gottes Willen ich mein GH und Jamlegend (Ich spiel doch selber Gitarre :-)


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen ich mein GH und Jamlegend (Ich spiel doch selber Gitarre :-)


achso =)


----------



## Hotgoblin (6. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> das spiel si schon klasse, aber wenn  man das zulange spielt, verzerrt es einem irgendwie die Sicht  o.0 und die Hand tut weh ;D



Ja mein Bildschrim bzw Schreibtisch geht höher^^

Passiert aber nur so bei den ersten 3 mal,
aber meien Hand verkrampft nach 10 Songs 
immernoch nicht oO


----------



## Anduris (6. Juni 2009)

nice game, macht spaß!
aber fürn anfang fand ich es noch ein bisschen schwer muss ich sagen..


----------

